# Improving Memory??!!!



## Corporal Hicks (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm currently coming up to doing the most important examinations in my entire life (probably) and my work load is really huge. And I mean huge. One of my subjects has almost 400 pages of writing, models and diagrams to learn and I dont know how to cope.
I've had this problem recently where alot of things just dont go in. Study cards are becoming less effective and sometimes I can look at a sheet over and over again and the words just mean nothing and dont go in. I've started the study time early but alot is not going in. What can I do?
I know, or at least I think its my memory thats failing me but can I do any exercises to help it or anything?
Its annoying that exams dont test your knowledge, they just test your memory!
Help would be greatly appreciated!
Kind Regards

Nick


----------



## lulflo (Apr 30, 2005)

Hicks.

The best way I have found to really absorb material is to meditate BEFORE I begin my efforts to learn, read, memorize, etc. 

Take a moment to clear your head and then count your exhales from 100, 50, 25, 10 or whatever you need to start at, down to 0 and then begin your task. 

It may help you, it may not, but at least it can't hurt and it won't take too much time if you start at a lower number.

Good luck.

Farang - Larry


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 30, 2005)

One of the things I read a lot when I was researching various "Smart Drugs" was that Caffeine prevents the brains ability to imprint new data, but it aids in the recall of data already stored...

So dont drink caffine when studying, but load up on it before testing.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 30, 2005)

This may be to simple but study those things that you don't know or are having the most trouble with.  The things you do understand need only to be review briefly



With the load your carrying  I don't really know if this will apply


----------



## Ender (Apr 30, 2005)

This the best that was taught me was to put things in matched pairs,
ex.:

Yoda/Jedi Master
San Francisco/California
Analog/Digital
etc.

The brain works less when you only have to remember two things at a time.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 30, 2005)

I was going to type something.. but damnit.. I forgot what.....


----------



## Marginal (Apr 30, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> One of the things I read a lot when I was researching various "Smart Drugs" was that Caffeine prevents the brains ability to imprint new data, but it aids in the recall of data already stored...



Prevents?


----------



## Cryozombie (May 1, 2005)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Prevents?


 Yeah... prevents imprinting of new info, aids in recall of info already stored... Check out "Mondo 2000: A Users Guide to the New Edge" or some other Neutropic "research"... that has been the general consensus, AFAIK.


----------



## c2kenpo (May 1, 2005)

Just for fun .... " I know everything I just can't remember it all at once " *L*

My best tip for improving memory is to compartmentlize.. set the time aside you need to study forgoing the lunch out etc etc.. I find that when I set a schedule and stick to it.. I dont require my daytimer as much. 

Hope this helps if it made sense.


----------



## Marginal (May 1, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Yeah... prevents imprinting of new info, aids in recall of info already stored... Check out "Mondo 2000: A Users Guide to the New Edge" or some other Neutropic "research"... that has been the general consensus, AFAIK.



Still doesn't make a whole lot of sense. Consume caffeine, and you cannot learn? If it *prevents* imprintation of new info, (and at which point? Long term memory?) why don't more folks have 30 year blank spots in their memory?  Sounds more like something you'd acheive eating tainted shellfish.


----------



## Marginal (May 2, 2005)

Digging through pubmed, it doesn't seem like the imprinting conclusions reached by Mondo are mirrored by the psychological community in general. Here's one study 

More directly relevant, no harm, no foul apparently. 

Closest thing I can find to what you're claiming's here. From the conclusion: "Caffeine attenuated the scopolamine-induced impairment of free recall from short- and long-term memory, quality and speed of retrieval from long-term memory in a word learning task, and other cognitive and non-cognitive measures, such as perceptual sensitivity in visual search, reading speed, and rate of finger-tapping. On the basis of these results it was concluded that caffeine possesses cholinergic cognition enhancing properties." (Doesn't say it prevented the use of short term memory etc.)


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 14, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> I'm currently coming up to doing the most important examinations in my entire life (probably) and my work load is really huge. And I mean huge. One of my subjects has almost 400 pages of writing, models and diagrams to learn and I dont know how to cope.
> I've had this problem recently where alot of things just dont go in. Study cards are becoming less effective and sometimes I can look at a sheet over and over again and the words just mean nothing and dont go in. I've started the study time early but alot is not going in. What can I do?
> I know, or at least I think its my memory thats failing me but can I do any exercises to help it or anything?
> Its annoying that exams dont test your knowledge, they just test your memory!
> ...


Try looking into some of the memory courses available. While immensely overhyped, the techniques do aid in rote memory tasks. Harry Lorraine has some good books out that you could probably pick up used from Amazon.com. There's always the super-hyped, super-expensive Mega Memory course, also. Nearly identical techniques, IMHO, astronomically greater price. 

Also, understand that shorter, steady sessions are more productive than long cram sessions. In other words, and hour a day over a week's time (seven hours) is more productive than, say, a nine hour cram session. The brain needs time to consolidate it's memories.

Finally, be sure that your diet is balanced and low on processed food high in sugar. Best of luck in your endeavors.


----------



## TonyM. (May 15, 2005)

I use visual memory if the parrot heads require me to memorize something. Practice visualizing the whole scene and not just the data. Of course undersanding the principles is the real knowledge. As a brain warmup counting in prime numbers is pretty effective. Get rid of distractions when you study, unless you're practicing studying with distractions. Personal problems, worries and physical problems are all distractions that have to be dealt with. Proper meditation postures and times will take care of old emotions and muscle cramps, two big distractions.


----------



## Bammx2 (May 15, 2005)

I used to do homework and studying in the morning.

 right after I got up and before school.
It actually helped.
 At the end of the day,I was beat and had NO desire to "remember" anything.
So I did it in the morning...
Refreshed and relaxed.....
I know it sounds hard,but try it.
I figured if Bill Pearl could get up at 3:30 in the morning to train in the gym to retain his Mr.Universe title....I could get up and train my brain to retain a thought!


----------



## digitalronin (May 15, 2005)

Maybe you are experiencing information overload, give the mind some more time to absorb what you are trying to feed it.  Its hard to do with a deadline over your head though.


peace


----------



## Corporal Hicks (May 23, 2005)

digitalronin said:
			
		

> Maybe you are experiencing information overload, give the mind some more time to absorb what you are trying to feed it. Its hard to do with a deadline over your head though.
> 
> 
> peace


Lol tell me about it


----------



## Jmh7331 (Jun 4, 2005)

This may sound funny but, DRINK WATER.  Proper hydration promotes memory.  Dehydration, even a small drop of 2% in body water can trigger fuzzy short-term memory, trouble with basic math, and difficulty focusing on the computer screen.


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 4, 2005)

That's great advice. Raising your blood sugar with a little food can be helpfull as well.


----------

